# Mavs eye pick No. 5?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Mavericks are said to be interested in the fifth pick and the prospect of drafting Jordan Hill.
> 
> 
> The teams have made nice in the past, most recently in the swap that secured Antawn Jamison in 2004. The Mavericks also were kind enough to relieve the Wizards of Juwan Howard in 2001.
> The Mavericks apparently are willing to part with either Jason Terry or Josh Howard to sweeten a potential deal. The Mavericks would be obligated to accept an expiring contract of the Wizards, the one belonging to either Etan Thomas or Mike James.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------

